# Rider Damaged my Vehicle - Expired Insurance



## (evelina) (Apr 13, 2017)

Rider damaged my vehicle. My insurance was expired because I thought it was on auto pay.
I've reinstated my insurance but what should I do? Because that day I drove only for Uber and they provide Insurance for all the rides. So who suppose to pay for it? Uber or should I go after rider?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

You need to select the ride where the vehicle was damaged in your trip history, then select Issue with a rider and there is an option for Rider damaged my vehicle. Submit tons of photos of the damage. I'm not sure how this works exactly, best case they go after the rider for all damages, worst case they put in a claim and you pay the $1,000 deductible


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

What happened? How long ago did this take place? Whatever you do, do not tell Uber you were driving without insurance.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Insurance really won't matter if the damage is less then $1000. If it's less you would have to go after the PAX directly. Did you get their name and address?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uber insurance on damage to your vehicle is contingent on you having personal coverage. If your personal insurance was not active at the time of the accident than you have no insurance from Uber for damage to your vehicle. Good Luck!


----------



## Bogdan is here (Mar 3, 2017)

Rideshare insurance added on to your policy or no?


----------

